# New here



## Nick_wilson (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello Friends I'm New here What to do need help.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome Nick.
Start by reading a lot of the stickies and you will learn tons....


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 30, 2014)

Welcome Nick.


----------

